
"If you don't want to run out of ideas, the best thing to do is not to execute." - _pius
http://www.zefrank.com/theshow/archives/2006/07/071106.html
======
SlyShy
Hilarious and true. As a writer I see this on a daily basis. Ninety-eight
percent of ideas are turds. This means you have to execute a hundred before
you get a gem or two. The moment I have a story idea, no matter how half-
baked, I commit it to words immediately. It's almost impossible to tell if an
idea will make a good story without trying to write the story.

------
yan
Ah I miss Ze's "the show." A lot of great videos from a man who never seems to
run out of great ideas and topics. I'd _highly_ recommend hitting on "popular
shows" and going down the list. He thinks a lot about creativity and creating
communities. Some interviews he gives are also very insightful.

------
amix
If you run out of ideas, the best thing to do is to steal ideas from others
and try to execute them better. :)

------
noonespecial
Its a strange observation that really has nothing to do with the topic but it
disturbs me in a weird way that he's edited his videos so that _you never see
him blink_.

Is it just me or is this disturbing to others as well? Its a good gimmick if
it does. It sure got my attention.

~~~
zck
When he blinks, his left nostril dilates, and that bothers him, so he cuts the
videos so it doesn't happen. He describes it in this video:
<http://www.zefrank.com/theshow/archives/2006/05/051006.html>

------
thinksketch
So true. The bane of every creative thinker is the crack of the precious idea.
To keep my thinking loose, I keep a blog where I purge all my ideas both great
and stupid in order to get them out of my head. The more ideas I get out onto
the blog, the more new ones I have.

If working on real projects is exercise for your creative mind, then think of
a 'sketch' blog as stretching; it makes your mind limber so you don't get
stuck in a brain rut.

Check out my blog to see what I mean - Let my stupid ideas serve as
entertainment and inspiration that you have better ones you're still
hesitating to share for one reason or another. Let my good ideas serve as
brain fodder that you can steal and improve upon.

<http://www.thinksketchdesign.com/> "Because Today’s Great Ideas start with
Yesterday’s Foolish Thinking"

~~~
astartupaday
Nice, I've been doing the same for the past few years on my blog
(<http://astartupaday.com>) as well. Definitely a good way to get some
creative ideas flowing and to get the bad ones out of your head as quickly as
possible.

------
messel
:D, terrible how true this is. Is it fear of flushing a potentially bad
sounding idea that we keep all our absurd thoughts around so long? Never heard
this gent before, thanks _pius.

~~~
_pius
No problem. :)

I was reminded of this today when I saw the IntentBox folks launch today on an
idea in direct competition with one I'd been sitting on for a while.

Anyway, I love Ze's message here.

~~~
buro9
I think that sounds like so many people on here. I wonder how many are sitting
on extremely viable ideas. I know I am sitting on 2 that could be enormously
successful, I suspect fear has a lot to do with the hesitation to execute.

------
fbailey
I loved it... we are currently working on a ind of idea storage systemsolving
exactly that problem. (And I'm only writing this comment as a a kind of
bookmark)

------
10ren
_But the bummer is most ideas kinda suck when you do em._ :-(

------
technoweenie
Ah, classic zefrank...

------
Slashed
LOL. This is exactly what I needed to hear in plain simple english. Thanks!;)

~~~
thetrumanshow
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=942308>

~~~
Slashed
Oh, my:) You know, I appreciate your help for pointing and explaining me the
down-votes. There is one thing I want to say though: If this Karma thing is
important for you guys, just do what you think is best. As for me, I don't
care if my Karma here is like -xxx or +xxx, alright? I registered here for
more important purpose, like getting to know good people and read good news I
missed in my Google Reader. I don't troll here, so if I feel like saying a
thank you to one of you, I will do so. As I said before, do what you think is
best. Cheers!;)

~~~
nkurz
It's not about Karma and points, it's about the quality of the site as defined
by the current users. You weren't downvoted for trolling, but for the style of
your comment. LOLspeak and emoticons are standard elsewhere, but not here.

Generally, your 'thanks' will be better appreciated here if you use the best
standard English that you know. You aren't being punished, rather your comment
was being moved lower on the page to make room for better ones. You can choose
to ignore the feedback this rearrangement provides, but your stay here may be
more enjoyable if you pay some attention to the local customs.

------
tiffani
Definitely a good point, but now that song's going to be stuck in my
head...lol.

------
drawkbox
You'll never run out of brain crack if you never execute your ideas.

------
gridspy
I went to your link 3 times before I finally decided I wanted to watch a video
(I like reading better).

Totally awesome, thanks dude!

Here is to failing and iterating again.

Where the f __k do ideas come from lalala

